# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Does reinstalling Win10 remove screenlock?

## tenbucky

Hey guys, I'm just wondering if I ever end up with a screenlock, if reinstalling my OS (which I've heard a few times) will remove the screenlock. Is this still the case? Or is it just a "hope it goes away" sort of thing?

----------


## EngineOW

No, probably not. Not saying this in a judgy way at all, but if you don't want to get screenlocked, I probably wouldn't cheat in the first place.

----------


## 0xEAX

try playing on windows 7

----------


## t1 sky

Install windows 7 sp1, screenlock won't affect you then. But you might just get banned instead.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YOUNGBOY

So I’m pretty new with what a screen lock is, but I’ve heard if you go borderless it’ll remove the screen lock? Anyone know if it still works?

----------


## Jaladhjin

People keep asking about it.. talking about it.. releasing stuff to bypass it..

What is it ?

Like what specifically ?

All I can find people saying about it is general sorts of "Blizz does it to cheaters" or "it breaks aimbots"

Yeah great thanks.. what does it actually do ?

Does it lock your screen to a single frame.. freezing it as though it were a screenshot so the game is unplayable ?

----------


## monkydudy

I've been wondering the same for a while and I'm still not 100% sure

Afaik, it means that you are unable to play in windowed mode (you are forced/locked in fullscreen?). This breaks a lot of the color-reading bots because they can't properly screenshot and just return black screens on every capture.


If this is really what screen-lock is, it's weird that it's such a 'big' problem. It's easily bypassed with common software that forces apps into windowed mode

----------


## Jaladhjin

So if it were in effect for someone.. the borderless & windowed mode options are just greyed out in the game client ?

----------


## YOUNGBOY

> So if it were in effect for someone.. the borderless & windowed mode options are just greyed out in the game client ?


Curious about this too

----------


## HUSKY BOOST

i remember you can do something with screenlock through the Windows key + R to open the "Run" command, and type *regedit* but I didn't know what must be next step...

----------


## UnknownOW

It blocks any third party program from viewing the screen afaik, Lets say you're using a pixelbot, screenlocking blocks it from viewing/reading the info on the screen that it needs to work.

----------


## KampfMuffin

> It blocks any third party program from viewing the screen afaik, Lets say you're using a pixelbot, screenlocking blocks it from viewing/reading the info on the screen that it needs to work.


Not entirely true.
Win8 / Win10 has a option to lock down GDI+ screenshots, which most bots use (since hooking directx is a liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittle bit risky). If you switch to windows 7 Blizzard wont have the option to block it.
To the original question: No it does not. It is account based, and has a unspecified duration.

----------


## Razzue

I'd just like to input that every "screen lock" i've had has lasted EXACTLY one week..

----------


## FiTTeRBoy91

Screenblocks are strictly account based. Re-installing anything won't help, you'll need a new account. Usually screenblocks can go away after a few patches.
There are various ways to bypass the screenblock (none of which I will go into here)

----------


## Mrjay1990

can someone help me bypass it ?

----------


## magmia

Sorry for the small necro, but i spent an hour googling it, i came up with nothing, what exactly IS screenlock?

----------

